# Lotus Corniculata



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I have bees in Birdsfoot Trefoil and really like the honey but know absolutely nothing about it. Does anyone know how this honey compares to Alfalfa? The pasture also has clover (and timothy hay) and I am not sure how much clover vs. how much trefoil is in my jars.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

HVH
you mention lotus in the subject
I don't know the different names
are you talking about lotus like the water lily type plants?
are they a nectar source?
somebody gave me a few last year

Dave


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

drobbins said:


> HVH
> you mention lotus in the subject
> I don't know the different names
> are you talking about lotus like the water lily type plants?
> ...


Sorry for the confusion. I used the scientific name (I hope) for Birdsfoot Trefoil. I believe it is often called wild alfalfa or yellow flowered alfalfa. I have tried in vain to find out about the characteristics of the honey - no luck yet.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks
totally different plant
somebody gave me some "lotus"water lilly's I'm trying to get going
hint, hint, bees LOVE a water garden

Dave


----------

